# I just received 2 deflasked Paph. hybrids



## tocarmar (Sep 26, 2008)

This 1 is Paph. Drulas & charlesworthii
The whole flask.







This is a partial of the other flask. The seedlings look albino, the leaves are white.
lowii x (Hsinying Maru x Dolligold)






Tom


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovely both of them, but the second looks a bit weird...!!! Interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck. Please keep us posted w/ progress photos!


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 26, 2008)

WoW....the Paph. Drulas & charlesworthii looks like it was some pretty big seedlings

Todd


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 26, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> lowii x (Hsinying Maru x Dolligold)



I've seen other crosses listing Dolligold, but it isn't registered as far as I have found. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 26, 2008)

is it dolligold or dollgoldi ?


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Sep 26, 2008)

I have seen Dollgoldi listed accidentally as Dolligold. I think it is a fairly common occurence. When I was visiting the Orchid House in Morro Bay several years ago, Norris Powell kept saying Dolligold and I asked him what the parentage was and he said 'armeniacum by roth, dumbie.'  Of course I wasn't going to argue with him, but just goes to show. Anyway, I would give a pretty penny if that wasn't what it was.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Sep 26, 2008)

PS - Crazy Weird Albino Seedlings!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is a link for a pic of Hsinying Maru & Dolligold!!

http://www.angelstreetorchids.com/pahsmaxdo.html

The 1 I used for the cross was more green & white.. If I find a pic of it I will post it.

Tom


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 27, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> Here is a link for a pic of Hsinying Maru & Dolligold!!
> 
> http://www.angelstreetorchids.com/pahsmaxdo.html
> 
> ...



It is pretty clear that that cross does not involve Dollgoldi, as some have speculated that Dolligold was just Dollgoldi misspelled. So the question remains: WTF is Dolligold?


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't know the cross for Dolligold but it is a Maudiae type hybrid. 

Tom


----------



## Candace (Sep 27, 2008)

You need to contact the breeder and ask about Dolligold- is it going to be registered or at least what the exact parentage is...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> It is pretty clear that that cross does not involve Dollgoldi, as some have speculated that Dolligold was just Dollgoldi misspelled. So the question remains: WTF is Dolligold?



And why are the seedlings white? Lacking chlorophyll? Why?


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Sep 28, 2008)

After looking at the photo, I also agree with PaphMadMan and recant my suspicions that Dolligold is Dollgoldi in this particular case (Although I maintain that confusion on this spelling is quite rampant) but given the picture, it appears that armeniacum pollen has been nowhere near that plant much less as a grandparent! 
About the chlorophyll - chances are that since the plants are getting much of their nutrients from the agar media, they have grown to the size that they are. Unfortunately, the fact is that without chlorophyll, they will not be able to synthesise needed chemical energy from light and will most likely go the way of the dinosaur. Who knows though. Nature has a way of persisting and often the most improbable specimens survive. If they do infact live, I would love to see them in a couple of years!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2008)

Tom,
Did you make the crosses? If not, I would of never sold a flask that looked like that(lowii X HM(Dolli)). If the plants that are green with white stripping live they will throw deformed flowers, the mostly whites won't survive at all. IMHO


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 28, 2008)

Rick,
Yes, I did the cross & I just got the flasks from Troy. The rest of the seedlings are fine it was just a small part of the flask that they are white.

Tom


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool Tom, Keep on Grow'in!


----------



## Candace (Sep 28, 2008)

> Yes, I did the cross & I just got the flasks from Troy



I'm confused...why would you cross something of which the parentage is unclear? I hope you don't end up with several flasks of nonames. Because unless someone steps forward who knows the parentage of Dolligold and registers it, that's what you've got :<


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 28, 2008)

Candace,
When I did the cross, I didn't know that it was unclear. I only got 1 flask from the cross. It didn't produce to much seed.

Tom


----------



## fibre (May 11, 2013)

- nearly fife years later - 

Tom, did one of these hybrids came to flower yet? 
I really would like to see the flowers ...


----------

